# Simplex Servi Cycles.  Made in New Orleans



## mikecuda (Feb 2, 2021)

I recently bought two early 1940's carcasses to bring back to life.  I'm buying hard to find parts from guys throughout the Country.  Also, Wayne down in Alabama has the good reproduction items.
I'll post up on this thread as I move forward.


----------



## whizzerbug (Feb 2, 2021)

your off to a great start ,the only motorbike made in the south keep us posted on your progress


----------



## Big Moe (Feb 2, 2021)

FUDGE, I REALLY WANT ONE OF THOSE.


----------



## mikecuda (Feb 3, 2021)

Big Moe said:


> FUDGE, I REALLY WANT ONE OF THOSE.



I wanted one for 20 years.  Two recently came into my life unexpectedly and they were local within 1 hr. from my house.  Insane!   I'll be working hard on them to make them stellar.  I'm installing the Predator 212cc engine with the Hemi head and the Stage 1 performance kit.  It should go close to 50 mph, but I plan to just cruise on them.  Too much time and money invested in them to wreck them.  There are good you tube video out there.  Check them out.


----------



## mikecuda (Feb 3, 2021)

whizzerbug said:


> your off to a great start ,the only motorbike made in the south keep us posted on your progress



Check the you tube videos out using the Predator 212cc engine in them.  Fairly easy.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 3, 2021)

Look forward to seeing the progress Mike.  Congratulations.


----------



## mikecuda (Feb 3, 2021)

The original rear rack just came in from a guy down South and a new seat is coming in this week.     BTW   Here is the engine adapter plate Wayne makes for the predator engines. The two long ears on the plate are to mount the jackshaft for the belts.


----------



## sworley (Feb 3, 2021)

My co-worker and her husband have two of them. Got one and the other just happened along shortly after. Sounds like how vintage bikes multiply!


----------



## mikecuda (Feb 3, 2021)

Love it.   I always wanted one.  I'm on a mission in 2021.         More updates to follow as I move forward on both bikes.  I gotta get my other love done.  Fresh out of the restoration shop with new metal and paint.  1 of 208 made in 1969.


----------



## mikecuda (Feb 3, 2021)

sworley said:


> My co-worker and her husband have two of them. Got one and the other just happened along shortly after. Sounds like how vintage bikes multiply!
> 
> View attachment 1350501



I scored an original headlight recently.  Those 4" headlights really make the bike pop!      I'm going to put one of these on the back end.


----------



## mikecuda (Feb 3, 2021)

Big Moe said:


> FUDGE, I REALLY WANT ONE OF THOSE.



There is a frame on Ebay right now.


----------



## Big Moe (Feb 3, 2021)

There's 2 actually. Kinda thinking I'd be better off with a complete bike.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 3, 2021)

Cool bikes!
There was a guy who used to run around town on one of those, that he put a Kohler engine in.
It zipped around pretty good.
There was an original Simplex that sat in a hardware store here for years.
I’m not sure, if it was for sale or just for display.
I always liked the look of the frame on those.
Very clean, purposeful design.
I’ll be looking forward to your progress reports.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 4, 2021)

I always thought these were cool looking. Just curious what does a complete, running bike go for? V/r Shawn


----------



## mikecuda (Feb 4, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I always thought these were cool looking. Just curious what does a complete, running bike go for? V/r Shawn



$2,500-$5,000        There was one on Ebay recently.  Check closed ebay auctions to see them.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 4, 2021)

mikecuda said:


> $2,500-$5,000        There was one on Ebay recently.  Check closed ebay auctions to see them.



Can you build one from the frame up for that? V/r Shawn


----------



## mikecuda (Feb 5, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Can you build one from the frame up for that? V/r Shawn



I think you could.  Org. parts are out there, and Wayne in Alabama is the expert and resource for org. and repop parts on these bikes.    Wayne is a super great guy and always willing to help with answering questions or give advice to all owners.


----------



## whizzerbug (Feb 5, 2021)

does wayne have a web site?


----------



## mikecuda (Feb 5, 2021)

whizzerbug said:


> does wayne have a web site?



I can give you his direct phone number.  Tell him Mike in PA said hello and I'll be placing an order with him.

256-353-5552     Wayne Mahaffey


----------



## mikecuda (Mar 20, 2021)

My one frame was missing the down tube headset cups and assembly.  i contacted Wayne and he hooked me up with everything for the down tube.    Now I need to fix both frame front down tubes.   Then it's get to work on both of them.


----------



## mikecuda (Mar 20, 2021)

whizzerbug said:


> does wayne have a web site?



No he does not.  Wayne is located in Alabama.  Super great man.   I have all his contact info and his latest price sheets.  Let me know what you need.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 19, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I always thought these were cool looking. Just curious what does a complete, running bike go for? V/r Shawn



If you attend the Portland, IN swap there are several vendors selling different models.  They are great looking.  I would likely taken one home in an "as found" gritty/crusty condition with patina.  None that showed up last year had this type of character.  Most were older restorations or pieced together projects.


----------



## mikecuda (Apr 19, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> If you attend the Portland, IN swap there are several vendors selling different models.  They are great looking.  I would likely taken one home in an as found gritty/crusty condition with patina.  None that showed up that year had this type of character.  Most were older restorations or pieced together projects.



I'm building two early 1940 models this year for my Collection.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 19, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> If you attend the Portland, IN swap there are several vendors selling different models.  They are great looking.  I would likely taken one home in an "as found" gritty/crusty condition with patina.  None that showed up last year had this type of character.  Most were older restorations or pieced together projects.



This one was at Denton, NC swap for $3200 and supposedly ran. I thought about it but there is some question of reliability with these and I have enough stuff to keep running! The guy is from Ohio so maybe you see it at Portland? V/r Shawn


----------



## mikecuda (May 7, 2021)

Both Simplex frame are in the weld and metal fabrication shop.   I also took over my 1952 Whizzer Sportsman frame for some metal work.   Trifecta.        The Whizzer frame.  someone did a bad repair on the top bar and it's bowed.  It will be corrected.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 16, 2022)

You have them running yet Mike?


----------



## mikecuda (Jul 17, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> You have them running yet Mike?



Working on the 1952 Sportsman now.  i made a jack shaft for it.  I need to adjust the belt tension.  The big belt keeps coming off the rear sheave.


----------



## mikecuda (Oct 1, 2022)

AACA Hershey next week.  Usually U can find a Simplex project bike there.  Wayne has all the parts U need to build a Simplex.


----------



## mikecuda (Dec 25, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> You have them running yet Mike?



Simplex #1 is now in gloss black paint.   I found a shorty Simplex for $400.  I'm told these are pretty rare.  I won 3 Simplex bikes now.


----------



## catfish (Dec 25, 2022)

These are great bikes.


----------



## mikecuda (Dec 25, 2022)

catfish said:


> These are great bikes.
> 
> View attachment 1757680



Agree.  My buddy down South is looking to buy one.  The shipping cost to him is always the deal breaker.


----------



## mikecuda (Dec 25, 2022)

catfish said:


> These are great bikes.
> 
> View attachment 1757680



I'm going to put on a Klaxon on my Simplex.


----------



## Hukah (Monday at 4:56 PM)

Freqman1 said:


> This one was at Denton, NC swap for $3200 and supposedly ran. I thought about it but there is some question of reliability with these and I have enough stuff to keep running! The guy is from Ohio so maybe you see it at Portland? V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1394187



That bike is on marketplace right now for $4750


----------



## Hukah (Monday at 5:10 PM)

mikecuda said:


> I recently bought two early 1940's carcasses to bring back to life.  I'm buying hard to find parts from guys throughout the Country.  Also, Wayne down in Alabama has the good reproduction items.
> I'll post up on this thread as I move forward.
> 
> View attachment 1350299
> ...



Hi Mike.
I just bought a ‘48 with no tank or engine today in s. Carolina. My buddy lives in N. Carolina and is acquiring it for me. I likely won’t have it until spring.
I know next to nothing about these bikes but I fell in love with the look of it.
The information I did access lead me to believe these are, for all intents and purposes, motorized bicycles, as the wheels are supposed to be 26 x 2.125(?).
in your opinion are these motorcycles or motorbikes?
Thanks for posting Wayne’s number.
I contacted him and he has a tank and fender that I need.
I’m going to outfit it with a 212 clone.
How is your project coming along?
Do you know of others on the CABE that have these bikes?
Thanks for sharing.
I look forward to posting my progress here.
Jamie


----------



## mikecuda (Tuesday at 4:36 AM)

Hukah said:


> Hi Mike.
> I just bought a ‘48 with no tank or engine today in s. Carolina. My buddy lives in N. Carolina and is acquiring it for me. I likely won’t have it until spring.
> I know next to nothing about these bikes but I fell in love with the look of it.
> The information I did access lead me to believe these are, for all intents and purposes, motorized bicycles, as the wheels are supposed to be 26 x 2.125(?).
> ...



Call my friend, Wayne for all the parts U need.       I own 3 and I'm working on buying #4.


----------



## mikecuda (Tuesday at 4:38 AM)

whizzerbug said:


> does wayne have a web site?        His 2023 Price listing.  his phone number is on the sheet.


----------

